# Gerbils and home



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello everyone,

This one is on behalf of my mum who just acquired two gerbils. They actually are for my niece but they will stay with my mum.
She was thinking of letting my niece have them at the weekend because her mum doesn't want having them all the time. Just wondered whether this would stress them out (changing house sometimes) or wouldn't they mind?

We are new with small caged pets so we are not sure of the best thing to do with them! My niece is very young so we don't want to break her little heart, it's her first pets and she's super excited!

Thanks x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry, I don't really understand what you are asking?


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Just asking if it's ok to move the cage to another house from time to time or if that would stress the gerbils.


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

If you are still there - I would say it is fine to move gerbils from house to house - but I would certainly recommend that they stayed in the same cage each time - especially if it was going to be often. Gerbils like their own smell and so if you were swapping their things as well as the environment it 'might' lead to stress and a possible declan.

I have moved mine about on a less frequent basis and it hasn't caused any problems, but then I am extra cautious with changing anything.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. They would keep their cage yes 
Thank you for the advice!


----------

